# Hurst Shifter Question



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

My 65 has the console. I might have to replace the Hurst shifter I have, but all the shifters I see in the catalogs, like Ames, say the Hurst shifter is for the non console GTO. What is the difference between the console and no- console Hurst 4 speed shifter?

rich: willy:


----------



## dannla (Aug 31, 2008)

I have heard that the shifter for a non console car will hit the console. I have never dealt with it myself, but this is what I have heard.

If you are replacing the shifter due to age or use, Hurst will rebuild it and set all the tolerances for right around $50.00. Just ship it to their headquarters in Chatsworth CA. I don't know if this is your reasoning, but if it is, the rebuild service is one of the best deals going!

Dan


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the throw is shorter for the counsole cars.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I think the throw is shorter for the counsole cars.


I currently have a four-speed 1967 GTO with bench seat (i.e., no console) and have had a four-speed with buckets and a console. The non-console shifter is definitely different than the console shifter. I would take Rukee's advice about rebuilding your current unit.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info.
Anyone know why you can not find a console shifter in the catalogs?

rich


----------

